# Reikan Announces FoCal 2.5, Adds EOS 6D Mark II Support.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 6, 2017)

```
We’re excited to announce FoCal 2.5 for Windows and Mac is ready for release! Canon’s newest dSLR camera the EOS 6D Mark II is now fully supported within FoCal along with the Nikon D7500 (Nikon D850 news below). In addition we’ve made some good improvements within FoCal, including a new Target Distance Tool, no need to visit the website to determine required target distances. As well as news about upcoming D850 support we’ll also provide details on where we are with High Sierra support below.</p>
<p><strong>FoCal 2.5 Key Features</strong></p>
<p><em>New Features</em></p>
<ul>
<li><em><strong>Full Canon EOS 6D Mark II support added</strong></em> – calibrate this camera automatically (hands free mode) with FoCal</li>
<li><em><strong>Full Nikon D7500 support added</strong></em> – calibrate this camera automatically (user assisted mode) with FoCal</li>
<li><em><strong>New integrated Target Distance Tool</strong></em> – determine required target distance without leaving FoCal</li>
</ul>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><em>Improvements:</em></p>
<p>The following enhancements and fixes are included with FoCal 2.5</p>
<ul>
<li>Improvement to Canon support to make taking shots more reliable</li>
<li>Improvement to Canon and Nikon camera connection on Mac</li>
<li>Update to metadata analyser for better camera/lens recognition</li>
<li>Lots of internal improvements to support future updates</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EOS 6D Mark 2 Fully Supported (hands free mode)</strong></p>
<p>This release brings full support for the Canon 6D Mark II.</p>

<p>The 6D Mark II runs in <strong><a href="https://www.reikanfocal.com/supported-cameras.html#HandsFreeMode" target="_blank" rel="noopener">Hands Free Mode</a></strong>, calibration is <em>completely</em> automated with no input from the user during the calibration process (see <a href="https://youtu.be/VnS7lM6L5iw?t=52s" target="_blank" rel="noopener">video showing the 5D Mark II running “hands free mode”</a> to get an idea of what’s involved).</p>
<p><strong>New: Target Distance Tool</strong></p>
<p>The new Target Distance Tool within FoCal means no need to visit the FoCal website to look up a suitable target distance (before 2.5 that meant loading up the online <a href="http://support.fo-cal.co.uk/article/27-af-calibration-target-distance-tool" target="_blank" rel="noopener">Target Distance Tool</a>)</p>
<p>The Target Distance Tool can be found under the “Tools” tab within FoCal 2.5:</p>
<p><strong>macOS High Sierra Support Status</strong></p>
<p>As it stands, FoCal 2.5 (and earlier releases) will <strong>not</strong> control any cameras when running on High Sierra based systems.</p>
<p>macOS High Sierra (10.13) is now officially released. We have already been working with beta releases of macOS High Sierra and hope to add support for this new operating system in the next FoCal release.</p>
<p>There will be a fully working version of FoCal for High Sierra, exact timescale is harder to predict but we expect this to happen soon.</p>
<p><a href="https://blog.reikanfocal.com/2017/10/focal-2-5-auto-focus-calibration-canon-eos-6d-mark-ii-and-nikon-d7500/"><strong>Read more at Reikan</strong></a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 6, 2017)

good to know..... and there goes a free evening next week.....


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Folks. 
Seems like lots of new goodies here. 
Does anyone know if recent updates have made it possible to do the 7DII Hands Free, the last update I have you have to do the adjustments to the AFMA manually between shots, kind of tiresome and time consuming compared to the "start it and do something else" while the fully automated test runs. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> Seems like lots of new goodies here.
> Does anyone know if recent updates have made it possible to do the 7DII Hands Free, the last update I have you have to do the adjustments to the AFMA manually between shots, kind of tiresome and time consuming compared to the "start it and do something else" while the fully automated test runs.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



You can check the FoCal site, but I doubt it. I may yet buy a 80D.

This is what the email I received this morning said:
Canon EOS 6D Mark II Reikan FoCal 2.5 brings support for the Canon EOS 6D Mark II. An added bonus is like the recent Canon 80D this camera also works in Hands Free Mode - with no user input required at all once you press the Go button!


----------



## Talys (Oct 6, 2017)

Cool! Thanks for the tip! I'll have to get the update


----------



## kaihp (Oct 6, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Does anyone know if recent updates have made it possible to do the 7DII Hands Free, the last update I have you have to do the adjustments to the AFMA manually between shots, kind of tiresome and time consuming compared to the "start it and do something else" while the fully automated test runs.



As I recall, the 7DII has two AFMA values - Wide & Tele - and this isn't exported in Canon's software interface. TL;DR: it's not supported and cannot be, until Canon creates the SDK and releases documentation for it.

Please go and yell at your local Canon representative about this brainfart.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Kai. 
I know it is (was) a Canon limitation and not Reikan's fault, however as the 6DII has Wide and Tele micro adjustment posibilities the same as the 7DII I thought it might mean Reikan have cracked that problem. I cannot find info on this on the Reikan blog (where they suggest for support) so I thought someone here might know. 

Cheers, Graham. 



kaihp said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know if recent updates have made it possible to do the 7DII Hands Free, the last update I have you have to do the adjustments to the AFMA manually between shots, kind of tiresome and time consuming compared to the "start it and do something else" while the fully automated test runs.
> ...


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kai.
> I know it is (was) a Canon limitation and not Reikan's fault, however as the 6DII has Wide and Tele micro adjustment posibilities the same as the 7DII I thought it might mean Reikan have cracked that problem. I cannot find info on this on the Reikan blog (where they suggest for support) so I thought someone here might know.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


Hi,

If you can afford to wait a few days, I plan on getting the update on Tuesday and can try it out then on the 6D2 and the 7D2...


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Don. 
I'm in no great hurry, I not long ago did mine the hard way!  I would very much appreciate confirmation of this improvement. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Don Haines said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kai.
> ...


----------



## Talys (Oct 7, 2017)

Wide & Tele are set correctly on the 6DII (and 80D) using both Sigma and Canon lenses.

I AFMA'd all of my lenses today, and re-did everything on my 80D again with no problems. I have a variety of popular L and non-L primes and zooms and a couple of Sigmas.

Notably, the 6DII has higher QoF results than the 80D on, I think, every lens. Some were close-ish, but a few were different by a very wide margin, like 2100 vs 1500.


----------



## FoCal Dave (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Wanted to share a little 'inside information' 

Sadly (for now at least!) the cameras which FoCal can't automatically change the AF microadjust for remain the same (e.g. 7D Mark II remains 'user assisted').

The 6D Mark II (and the 80D) do allow software adjustment of the AF microadjust and are 'hands free'.

The limitation is not due to the Wide/Tele feature but the rather unusual way the Canon provided SDK works, if Canon gives the option we can implement 'hands free' but some cameras provide the option and others don't. 

List of cameras with their 'FoCal Mode' (user assisted / hands free) at https://www.reikanfocal.com/supported-cameras.html

Best,.
Dave




Valvebounce said:


> Hi Kai.
> I know it is (was) a Canon limitation and not Reikan's fault, however as the 6DII has Wide and Tele micro adjustment posibilities the same as the 7DII I thought it might mean Reikan have cracked that problem. I cannot find info on this on the Reikan blog (where they suggest for support) so I thought someone here might know.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## kaihp (Oct 7, 2017)

FoCal Dave said:


> Wanted to share a little 'inside information'
> 
> Sadly (for now at least!) the cameras which FoCal can't automatically change the AF microadjust for remain the same (e.g. 7D Mark II remains 'user assisted').
> 
> ...


Dave,

Thanks for setting the record straight. It sounds encouraging that Canon have updated the SDK so you can do Wide/Tele on the 6D2 - it might indicate that future bodies with W/T AFMA will support the same.

Unfortunately we have to expect that Canon won't go back and update the old Cameras to support the 'new' way of doing W/T AFMA.


----------



## FoCal Dave (Oct 7, 2017)

kaihp said:


> FoCal Dave said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted to share a little 'inside information'
> ...



It's all tied to way Canon designed their SDK, it is encouraging (for 'hands free' operation!) the 80D and 6DII allow software control of AFMA 

It's not related W/T, it's more linked to how the camera menus are designed. New cameras may or may not allow 'hands free' - we only get to find out after some playing around with the SDK for that camera(!)


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi FoCal Dave. 
Thank you for taking the time to explain the issue and to list the cameras by support level (user assisted or fully auto). 
When looking for this info on the FoCal site I did a search for my camera (7DII, 7D MarkII) and this returned a zero items found, unfortunately I have a limitation on imagining search terms and which locations to burrow through, especially if I am unsure of the existence of a reward (finding the answer) at the end due to a failed search, perhaps it would be possible for your search engine to be improved so that it would have found a camera which is clearly listed more than once in the article you linked to? 

Cheers, Graham. 



FoCal Dave said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wanted to share a little 'inside information'
> 
> ...


----------



## Talys (Oct 8, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi FoCal Dave.
> Thank you for taking the time to explain the issue and to list the cameras by support level (user assisted or fully auto).
> When looking for this info on the FoCal site I did a search for my camera (7DII, 7D MarkII) and this returned a zero items found, unfortunately I have a limitation on imagining search terms and which locations to burrow through, especially if I am unsure of the existence of a reward (finding the answer) at the end due to a failed search, perhaps it would be possible for your search engine to be improved so that it would have found a camera which is clearly listed more than once in the article you linked to?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



It's right here:

https://www.reikanfocal.com/supported-cameras.html

Hands-free vs User Assisted in the "FoCal Mode" column. 

Which means that ironically, 5D Mark II is hands-free, but Mark III and Mark IV are not. All xxD, 6D, 6DII, 7D are hands free... and 7DII is not. 

lol... someone throw a rubber duck at Canon. But hey, it could be worse. For Nikon, D3s is Hands Free... and _every other camera body is not_.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Talys. 
I didn't miss the link Dave posted, but before Dave posted the link I tried to find the info using a search for my camera on their web site and by briefly burrowing through some menus and that is when I had no luck. Since seeing the link I have found the page is linked from several different pages and pretty much smacks you in the face with a kipper it seems so obvious! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Talys said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi FoCal Dave.
> ...


----------



## FoCal Dave (Oct 8, 2017)

Ah, a lot of things only seem more obvious in retrospect 

I've just added all the camera names to the search function on the faq http://support.fo-cal.co.uk/ so 7d2 for example will now bring up a result (which it didn't before!)



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Talys.
> I didn't miss the link Dave posted, but before Dave posted the link I tried to find the info using a search for my camera on their web site and by briefly burrowing through some menus and that is when I had no luck. Since seeing the link I have found the page is linked from several different pages and pretty much smacks you in the face with a kipper it seems so obvious!
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Dave. 
Wow that is a quick response to a request for improvement. Thank you for that. 

Cheers, Graham. 



FoCal Dave said:


> Ah, a lot of things only seem more obvious in retrospect
> 
> I've just added all the camera names to the search function on the faq http://support.fo-cal.co.uk/ so 7d2 for example will now bring up a result (which it didn't before!)
> 
> ...


----------

